# enseguida pela



## elena73

Ho un po' di difficoltà a capire questi 2 versi di una canzone di Aventura: 

voy  arrancarte la tela con cautela
Mi piel canela enseguida pela

Il primo verso credo dica: ti toglierò il vestito con cautela 

Sul secondo verso non ho la più pallida idea!

La mia pelle ambrata/scura (lo que es... no lo se...) poi (???)

Ma che vuol dire?



​


----------



## 0scar

Posiblemente quiere decir  enseguida se pone muy caliente (que pela).
Y la tela puede ser el himen también.


----------



## chlapec

In Spagna diciamo che la pelle "pela" quando, bruciata dal sole, si distacca dal corpo.


----------



## draco256

Mi piel canela enseguida pela

La mia pelle ambrata/scura, estaria bien dicho

luego viene "enseguida", es como decir "en el instante", "justo despues", "rapidamente", 

y "pela", segun el contexto de la frase yo creo que se refiere a que "se calienta", que "quema"

no soy muy bueno en italiano pero creo que una manera seria:

La mia pelle ambrata/scura immediatamente viene riscaldata


----------



## elena73

La mia pelle scura subito brucia (di passione)



0scar said:


> Y la tela puede ser el himen también.


Oh Gesù, mi pareva che in quella frase c'era qualcosa di estramamente sospetto 


P.S. In dialetto toscano il verbo 'pelare', proprio nel senso di  'quemar' esiste ancora! Esempio: Come pela quest'acqua!! E' caldissima. Attenzione è un verbo dialettale in Italiano pelare=quitar el pelo/quitar las plumas a un ave.

MUCHISSIMAS GRACIAS A TODOS!!


----------



## ursu-lab

Una piccola correzione:



elena73 said:


> voy a  Quiero arrancarte la tela con cautela
> 
> Voglio strapparti il velo (se è l'imene...) con cautela




L'accostamento "strappare"/"con cautela" è volutamente ironico...


Ma non è di Wisin & Yandel?


----------



## cunegonda

Para Ursu-lab: la canción que cita Elena73  dice: "Voy a arrancarte…" , o sea: "ti strapperò…". [Repaso de gramática: IR A + Infinitivo = FUTURO (se vuoi: "sto per strapparti…)]. 
Quindi non vedo per quale ragione deva essere "più papista del papa" correggendo l'autore ("quiero arrancarte…"). 
A veces te/nos pasamos en nuestras respuestas.


----------



## ursu-lab

cunegonda said:


> [Repaso de gramática: IR A + Infinitivo =  FUTURO (se vuoi: "sto per strapparti…)].



 So perfettamente che IR a + infinito è equivalente al futuro in italiano (voy a arrancarte = ti strapperò), anche se nel testo citato da Elena73 mancava la preposizione "a". 

Il fatto è che la canzone dice "quiero arrancarte", cioè "voglio", almeno quella cantata da Wisin & Yandel.

http://musicayamigos.com/web/cancion/84224/NOCHE-DE-SEXO.html

http://www.letrasymas.com/letra.php?p=wisin-y-yandel-noche-de-sexo-1


----------



## Neuromante

La cautela es porque su piel es muy sensible y en seguida se pela por el Sol. La piel del que habla.

Y "pelar(se)" se refiere a cuando se desprende a tiras por el Sol, no a que se queme (Yo me estoy pelando en este momento y no me he quemado)

Se refiere a que la desnudará con cuidado para no pelarse.


Hay un juego de palabras (Me parece a mi) con la palabra "tela" y el verbo "pelar" o simplemente es para ripiar más a gusto. Al quitar la tela, está dando la imagen de que está pelándola como a una fruta. Eso daría un segundo nivel de lectura a todas las frases, pero con problemas de gramática por todos lados, creo que es solo un "juego"


----------



## cunegonda

Pues yo he encontrado "voy a…" en varios sitios.
Te pongo uno:
http://es.musikazblai.com/wisin-y-yandel/noche-de-sexo/


----------



## ursu-lab

Pues, xxx cantan "quiero arrancarte" y no es una transcripción sino su voz...


----------



## cunegonda

Vale, vale: mea culpa!


----------



## elena73

Yo tambien encontré "Voy a arrancarte" (lo que escribì es un 'copia e incolla' desde un sitio Internet, no se porque no han puesto el 'a' de voy 'a').

>La cautela es porque su piel es muy sensible y en seguida se pela por el  Sol. 
El Sol?? En esta canciòn se habla de otra cosa. Neuromante espero que tengas una minima idea de lo que sea la pasiòn...  Bruciare di passione è una sensazione interiore, mica prendi davvero fuoco e ti ricoverano in ospedale....


----------



## Neuromante

L´ho capito perfettamente, ma se dice "pela" non dice "quema" Sono due cose assolutamente diverse.
Se si parlasse di "bruciare di passione" la imagine sarebbe quella di cambiare pelle una serpente. E no, non è quella.


----------



## ursu-lab

Non tutti i significati del verbo "pelar" vengono raccolti nel DRAE. Ce n'è uno molto usato in Spagna che non viene nemmeno citato ... 

Nel _Diccionario de hispanoamericanismos_ (ed. Cátedra) "pelar" ha anche l'accezione di "spogliare" o addirittura di "aprire".

L'abbiamo visto come un SV (soggetto "pelle" e verbo "pela"), ma potrebbe essere invece un imperativo (nella canzone c'è, in fondo, un dialogo tra lui e lei: "please dame un kiss", ecc.) con l'inversione del complemento oggetto:

mi piel canela enseguida (tú) pela

cioè

(tu) spoglia subito la mia pelle color cannella. -> spogliami, presto!



Non ho capito invece cosa c'entra *il* serpente che cambia la pelle con il  "bruciare di passione"


----------



## Neuromante

Appunto, non dobrebbe entrarci nulla. Ma visto che la passione e il brucciare non dobrebbero entrare con "pela" (Insisto, la pele "pelata" non ce entra con il bruciare o il calore) l´unica spiegazzione che troverei sarebbe quella.


Dal altro, non penso che quel significati (In prattica sono due) cosi "spinti" e che non hai scrito c´entre per niente


----------



## chlapec

ursu-lab said:


> L'abbiamo visto come un SV (soggetto "pelle" e verbo "pela"), ma potrebbe essere invece un imperativo


 
No lo creo. Yo creo que es SV. A pesar de haber propuesto en mi primera, y única hasta ésta, intervención que pelar se refería probablemente a perder la piel por el efecto del sol (lo cual no es muy lógico teniendo la piel oscura), creo ya desde hace un buen rato, los argumentos son bastante claros, y además he leído el resto de la letra (no escrita por un Cervantes, por cierto), que se refiere a que *arde* (en sentido figurado, claro, es decir, que desprende mucho calor por la pasión). Y ese significado de pelar ¡vaya si existe! Millones de veces hemos dicho en mi casa: ¡cuidado con la sopa, que pela!

Recién encontrado: ¡¡¡En el DRAE!!!
*que pela.*
*1. *loc. adj. coloq. Dicho de una cosa caliente o fría: Que produce una sensación extremada. _Esta sopa está que pela_ _Corre un gris que pela_


----------



## gatogab

chlapec said:


> In Spagna diciamo che la pelle "pela" quando, bruciata dal sole, *si distacca dal corpo*.


Se "*despelleja"* .

Despellejar = scorticare.

Pelar la manzana = sbucciare la mela.

La *"pelá"* = la morte

*"Pelar la gallina"*  = fare sesso


----------



## Neuromante

No Gatogab.

No es despellejar. Eso se reserva para cuando te haces una herida o le quitas la piel a un bicho


----------

